
The PVS-Studio team couldn't get past the C++ source code of the VVVVVVV game - AndreyKarpov
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0707/
======
rasz
[Warning 1] nothing will happen because oldDirectory already contained
"?.vvvvvv" file in the first place, and in windows both combined couldnt be
longer than 260 anyway. [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1880321/why-does-
the-260...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1880321/why-does-
the-260-character-path-length-limit-exist-in-windows) Unsurprisingly this
piece of code sits behind #if defined(_WIN32)

[Warning 2] "variable assigned values twice successively" "vivid examples of
this error" remnants of prior debugging at best, no error there.

[Warning 3] "Overlapping names is a rather rough error" in reality variable
not used past that point anyway.

[Warning 4] "Decreased performance." oh no, our one call per run to
getOSDirectory will have degraded performance by around 100 cpu cycles .. in
debug build :-)

[Warning 5] finally something which potentially could be bad, if those werent
"oldxp, oldyp", irrelevant for new entity.

[Warning 6] bad habit

[Warning 7] "integer type is implicitly cast to the char type" actual bug

[Warning 8] "pretty serious mistake" is a harmless printf leftover from
debugging

[Warning 9] "redundant checks" meh

[Warning 10] "cyclomatic complexity" reminder, Its a sole dev indie game. "if
I made it any nicer you couldnt afford it"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T_Ubrys7vE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T_Ubrys7vE)

[Conclusion] "above errors" Single actual bug, and even that one is not
manifesting in any way during usage. All in all if I was trying to sell static
code analyzer I would pick something with actual harmful bugs for marketing
material.

